# An ash I'm pretty damn proud of ;)



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, last night while in the car, I lit up my go-to stick, The Griffins Robusto. My brother-in-law and I have a little bit of a rivalry to see who can get the best ash while driving home from work. We both have 1+ hour commutes.

This was my latest submission, he has yet to beat it


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice! Razor sharp!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

That one held on nicely, well done, not easy while driving either as one can easily end up looking like they've been through a volcanic eruption.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice i imagine that was with the windows up!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Thats damn impressive while driving!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice accomplishment


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL, yea, definitely windows up, I took the Maj. Deegan home (all of those familiar with the area, this would have been impossible on the palisades, my usual route) . 

I've had a few epic failures too, I should take pictures of those! LOL


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice, I'd be really impressed if you made it to 67,100 miles with that ash...


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

CPJim said:


> Nice, I'd be really impressed if you made it to 67,100 miles with that ash...


LMAO!!! 30 miles!!?!?!?! I dunno about that! LOL


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice ash Jason!!!!!!!!! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

Speaking of nice ash... You know who else can produce big-ass-ash?

That's right-

:director:Cypress_____!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice, one question-where did it end up? in the ashtray, floorboard, your lap or shirt, or out the window? when I try that it always ends up on my shirt, and I'm not even driving.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice ! I guess out the window.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That is pretty impresive for driving! lol. 

btw, what car is that? The instrument cluster and steering wheel looks vaguely reminiscent of mine.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> That is pretty impresive for driving! lol.
> 
> btw, what car is that? The instrument cluster and steering wheel looks vaguely reminiscent of mine.


My guess is a Pontiac G6.

And that is a ginormous ash lol. while driving no less :jaw:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> That is pretty impresive for driving! lol.
> 
> btw, what car is that? The instrument cluster and steering wheel looks vaguely reminiscent of mine.





Kampaigner said:


> My guess is a Pontiac G6.


I'm gonna say Chevy Cobalt SS.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Impressive! Hold that bish vertically and hit it while doing so -right?. Ive tried for that length ash, but no way. Always disintegrates and goes everywhere. Got tired of having to Green Machine upholstery clean my interior every week so I gave up.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn; while driving!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, the ash did make it's way to my favorite cigar accessory of ALL TIME, my cigar bobkin 

It's a pontiac G6 guys  Good guess


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

CopGTP said:


> It's a pontiac G6 guys  Good guess


The gauges are a bit different but the steering wheel is identical - lol


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn impressive my friend, and done in a car give you bonus points


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I would say your a hell of a driver. very nice.


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha! That's just impressive. I've tried to keep a good ash while driving before, but it never works out. I'm too paranoid I'm going to burn the crap out of myself. I salute you sir.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Good effort, not a bad way to pass the time on a one hour commute either.


----------

